# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Newly discovered species of reptiles and amphibian found in Australia

## FriedrichsFrogs

_Just read this, a newly discovered species of frog, skink, and gecko that scientists believe to be unchanged for millions of years due to their remote location have now been found:_

Scientists discover new species in 'Lost World' in Australia - Telegraph

----------

